# Dragon's Blood Peacock



## Jonesab7

I just got this guy from my LFS. He was sold to me as a male and is about 3in. I was wondering if these fish's color changes into the deep red that I see lots of online, or if what they are is what you get?


----------



## Fogelhund

Given this is a fairly recent hybrid, there doesn't appear to be a set colouration. As a result you see a great deal of variation in these fish, some looking like what you see online, and most looking like yours. It is still possible yours could colour up, if it becomes dominant, but not likely.


----------



## AC

Is there a piece on these in the profile section?


----------



## Fogelhund

AC said:


> Is there a piece on these in the profile section?


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1315

That's all we've bothered with given the multiple names fish that seem to basically have started from the same hybridization...


----------



## AC

Thanks, Guy.


----------



## Eugooglizer

My Dragons Blood is 4.5" and pretty much identical to yours. He is in the middle of the pecking order in my 125g Hap/Peacock all male tank.


----------



## AC

If mine doesn't get blood red like I was told they would when sold, I'll feed the whole group to something.

:roll:


----------



## Randifer

Dragons_Blood2 by randifer

I just bought this little guy online last week. He is about 2 1/2 inches. He is one of five new fish... and the only one that did not seem to have his color affected by the overnight shipping.


----------



## AC

That is a nice color...


----------



## Fogelhund

Hopefully that colour doesn't wear out. :wink:


----------



## k7gixxerguy

Wow, has anyone else seen one with that much color at that young of age/size without being hormoned? Im new to the peacocks and Haps but was under the impression that almost all of them did not have much color until approaching the 3" mark or more. Maybe because of the hybridization. What combination of parents came up to make a dragon's blood?


----------



## Randifer

Camera flash can sometimes alter the color a little bit... so here is a video of him so you can see exactly what he looks like. He fluctuates a little between light and dark... and he is on the lighter side today.

Hard to tell exactly... but he may be closer to 3" than 2.5"... but definitely the smallest fish in the tank and does not seem to be bothered by the bigger guys. 

Randy


----------



## des

I was very fortunate to grow mine out with full colour. I truly miss him but received an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Randifer

that is fine looking fish. 

R.


----------



## leftfish

I find it hard to get real red peacocks. Many LFS use lights that make orange ones appear red. Also, many that are truly red at first turn washed out pink in presence of other males. Not sure if females would get them to redden up?

Dan


----------



## DJRansome

You would only want one male dragon blood peacock per tank. And for that matter, one orange/red peacock per tank. What other peacocks do you have with your dragon blood?


----------



## leftfish

DJRansome said:


> You would only want one male dragon blood peacock per tank. And for that matter, one orange/red peacock per tank. What other peacocks do you have with your dragon blood?


I see the problem. I have three red fire peacocks, one orange, two yellow and two red German. The red germans are the most red at this point.

Dan


----------

